# Hgh hygetropin



## Private_pile87 (Dec 4, 2015)

What do yous prefare? 5iu a day Monday to Friday or 4iu every day? Who has has best results from which!


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

5iu eod


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Private_pile87 said:


> What do yous prefare? 5iu a day Monday to Friday or 4iu every day? Who has has best results from which!


 If they are black tops, based on my experience don't expect much.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> If they are black tops, based on my experience don't expect much.


 haha true, theyre shite


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

8iu mwf


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> 8iu mwf


 ^This 8-10iu M/W/F


----------



## Private_pile87 (Dec 4, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> If they are black tops, based on my experience don't expect much.


 Na I have 300iu yellow tops an 100iu of green tops atm


----------



## Private_pile87 (Dec 4, 2015)

shadow4509 said:


> ^This 8-10iu M/W/F


 Why not break it down an do it every day or Mon to Fri?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Private_pile87 said:


> Na I have 300iu yellow tops an 100iu of green tops atm


 Cool.



Private_pile87 said:


> Why not break it down an do it every day or Mon to Fri?


 Studies have suggested that the 8iu M,W,F is a good protocol. It also allows for your own natural GH to work on some days.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Simon 88 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Studies have suggested that the 8iu M,W,F is a good protocol. It also allows for your own natural GH to work on some days.


 Have you got a link to these mate?


----------



## Big_D (Feb 18, 2016)

10iu pre bed mon/ wed/ fri


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

ah24 said:


> Have you got a link to these mate?


 I am merely quoting what I have read in the Muscle Research Peptide section.

Pscarb talks about the MWF protocol study and the benefits it had on athletes, he refers to the study.


----------



## Private_pile87 (Dec 4, 2015)

Big_D said:


> 10iu pre bed mon/ wed/ fri


 Why before bed an not 5iu in the morning and 5iu at bed?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Private_pile87 said:


> Why before bed an not 5iu in the morning and 5iu at bed?


 I'd split doses.


----------



## Private_pile87 (Dec 4, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Studies have suggested that the 8iu M,W,F is a good protocol. It also allows for your own natural GH to work on some days.


 Is it 8 iu broke down 4iu in mornin and 4iu at night?


----------



## Big_D (Feb 18, 2016)

Private_pile87 said:


> Why before bed an not 5iu in the morning and 5iu at bed?


 its wot I find works best for me less injections plus I feel a large dose before bed puts me in a real deep sleep I also inject intramuscular


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Private_pile87 said:


> Is it 8 iu broke down 4iu in mornin and 4iu at night?


 No it's one high dose, Monday/Wednesday/Friday, splitting the daily dose is essentially no different to doing a smaller daily jab.

The time of day is irrelevant, the key is consistency.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Have you got a link to these mate?


 yes it is a sticky at the top of this section mate


----------



## Private_pile87 (Dec 4, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> shadow4509 said:
> 
> 
> > No it's one high dose, Monday/Wednesday/Friday, splitting the daily dose is essentially no different to doing a smaller daily jab.
> ...


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> No it's one high dose, Monday/Wednesday/Friday, splitting the daily dose is essentially no different to doing a smaller daily jab.
> 
> The time of day is irrelevant, the key is consistency.


 How does splitting a dose on a Monday Wednesday and Friday make it like a daily jab? I don't think I understand the logic to this.

I know many people that do the MWF protocol with a split dose, as 8iu of HGH in one jab (especially if pharma) can be too much for some.


----------

